# layover in AMsterdam.. 2hours  ...



## nerodog (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually its 4  hrs...but I assume I have to be in the airport to check in for the USA to get home 2hours early right ???  ( Will have been on a connecting flight from Vienna ) Sooo, is it crazy to maybe go into town or should I just stay and look around the shops at the airport. ??? Thoughts ?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 29, 2008)

Had a 5 hour layover a couple of years ago.  Got in around 7AM - went downtown, had coffee and pastry, walked around and got bored. Then sat at the gate with a very paranoid traveling partner ... at least I was amused.


----------



## silvib (Jun 29, 2008)

Some carriers for long haul flights want longer than a 2 hour check in.  Were it me, I'd pass - if you get caught in traffic and missed your flight ....  It's so long since I've been in Amsterdam, but I'm sure the shopping is good at the airport.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 29, 2008)

*Amsterdam*

The airport is not really IN Amsterdam.  You really don't have time to do anything.  Take a good book.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 29, 2008)

Schipol has a very good Duty Free area. I would kill the time there since the chance of missing the return train if you are not familiar with downtown Amsterdam could be high. Who needs the stress?

We usually do some looking and then hit the Airline Club(s) we have access to via class of travel or reciprocal memberships.

Cheers


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 29, 2008)

I just connected in Amsterdam 3 weeks ago.  If you're so inclined, there is a very small casino in the airport.  I think it's only machines, no tables.  They only take Euros.  I just wandered through but since I had no Euros on me, they didn't get any money.   

Sue


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2008)

The trains into Amsterdam are frequent and fast from Schipol, and I have gone into Amsterdam a number of times on a 5 hour layover, but 4 hours may be a little too short.


----------



## Linda74 (Jun 30, 2008)

They have an art museum in the airport which I would have visited if we had the time....much to do at Schipol to keep you busy......


----------



## nerodog (Jun 30, 2008)

*many thanks.... amsterdam thoughts*

Hi all, thanks for all the thoughts... this came up recently as I was just informed that Bradley International no longer will have the direct route to AMsterdam... with NWA.. gone as of Oct. 2nd... so I have been scrambling to rearrange flight times.. I like the idea of the museum  in the airport...and I am fine with shops and eating there... just thought it would be great to be able to do something but probably not too reasonable... thanks again... !!!  No offense but had a choice of 4 hours in AMsterdam or Detroit.. chose AMsterdam....


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 30, 2008)

nerodog said:


> No offense but had a choice of 4 hours in AMsterdam or Detroit.. chose AMsterdam....



+1  The Rijksmuseum annex at the airport is not very large but it is impressive.

Cheers


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 30, 2008)

The train to Amsterdam Central Station will take 15 minutes. You could also take the train from Schiphol to Amsterdam Zuid WTC - which will take 6-8 minutes. From here you can take the tram number 5 for 2 stops and you will be in the Beethovenstraat, which is a shopping street in a very nice residential neighbourhood. You could just have some coffee there. Instead of 2 stops, you could do 5 stops and you will be at the Museumplein, where other nice shops and coffee shops (regular, not the seedy -) are. This is where you will find the Rijksmuseum, Van Gogh, Concertgebouw and Stedelijk Museum. 2 stops further will bring you to the Leidse Square. Also, there is the PC Hooftstraat - which is one of THE shopping streets in Amsterdam. If you don't want to shop, it is still one of the nicest areas in town.

Trip from Schiphol to the Museum Quarter will take you 15 minutes in total by taking this route.

4 Hours may still be a little short though.


----------

